# Seagate Giveaway: Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB



## seagate_surfer (Jul 28, 2020)

​We know how important it is for you to be able to have all your games/files available to when you need them. That is why Seagate is giving away a FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB to the TechPowerUp community. This drive was recently reviewed by W1zzard and he loved it. Check out his review here. 

It is really easy to participate, all you need to do is comment on this post by answering this question below: 

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?*

The winner will be chosen from all participants who answer the question above in the correct format.​
The giveaway will run from July 28*, *2020 to August 11, 2020 and the winner will be selected  by the answer they give and voted on by a panel.  The winner will be contacted by private message and then communicated on this post.  The drive will be shipped by Seagate directly to the winner. 

Giveaway open worldwide where applicable.

Best of luck all and looking forward to all those great responses.


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 28, 2020)

seagate_surfer said:


> I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?



I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because reliability and speed mean so much to me these days. My PCs keep getting faster and Hard drives that can keep up are few and far between.
Firecuda to the rescue?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 28, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> I'd like to replace my smaller capacity ssds with one bigger drive.


You need to write 


> I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I'd like to replace my smaller capacity ssds with one bigger drive.



Edit your post or make a new one. @seagate_surfer: This is not an entry to participate in the giveaway, even though I sure would like to have one of these drives. Too bad my review sample has to sit in the box "reference SSDs saved for retesting in the future"


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 28, 2020)

seagate_surfer said:


> I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?


*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?*
one can never have too much Storage and as its a SSD its fast
(spinning rust is so old fashioned)

ps w1zz's Review was painfull to Read because my wallet is nearly empty


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I'd like to replace my smaller capacity ssds with one bigger drive.


----------



## ZeppMan217 (Jul 28, 2020)

Seems kinda weird to have the giveaway take place on the forum and not on the site itself like usual.

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because *my decade old Barracuda HDD is on its last legs.


----------



## sepheronx (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I am running out of space and I too cant afford to buy one anytime soon.  Plus cant live with using a HDD anymore for my games 

Glad to see more giveaways.


----------



## mobiuus (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because my friend got fired due to corona crisis and this as a gift would surely cheer him up a bit*


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1 TB because I can replace my ageing SSD with benefit of added capacity.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I need more fast storage for games and have a slower older ssd with a tiny 120Gb size.*


----------



## Darstar80 (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I'm building a new gaming pc for the first time in 8 years and I need a blazing fast ssd! *


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 28, 2020)

Good luck to everyone!

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because*

I will be using it to upgrade my lab PC who only has 250GB of hard drive (yeah 2019 dell pre built still come with small HDD). It would serve for great science!


----------



## KarymidoN (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because *
Still using Mechanical disks for a lot of my data :'(


----------



## RAINFIRE333 (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I'm broke and can't afford one.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because it's the SSD I've always wanted.


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 28, 2020)

I need this because I am a prosumer that is trying to find out what is the best format for everyday use for my friends and customers. Is there an SSD that can rival an NVME drive in overall performance. Based on the review I would say this may fit the bill but does it?


----------



## andrehide (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I want to put my data on fire.


----------



## Beer4Myself (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* i want to finally get rid of my 240gb wd green. my biggest drive is a 5400 2,5" 1tb HDD


----------



## enticore (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because the amount of space these new fangled games take  up is TOO DAMN LARGE.


----------



## Legacy-ZA (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1 TB because my 15-year-old Seagate 200GB drive where I store all my games, programs and music is on its last legs, the load times and noise levels are killing me.*


You are serving me well little buddy, but I wouldn't mind replacing you, ST3200827AS. This little guy has been a real trooper. ^_^


----------



## ZiveR (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* i want have stability and performance same time.


----------



## Avet (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because winter is coming.*


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because * so my teeth will grow back because the vibration from my HD has made them fall out "honist" and my wife will love me more and world peace.


----------



## xman2007 (Jul 28, 2020)

seagate_surfer said:


> I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?


I only buy Seagate hard drives so it would make a great companion to my barracuda 2tb hdd and I could get rid of my cheap unknown brand of small ssd (braveeagle ) and upgrade my kids machine with that at the same time


----------



## lv_isdead (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?*​because I don't have an ssd, I have a 500gb toshiba hdd, its useful life is about to end, it takes time to turn on the pc, it would be nice to have an ssd to replace it with my hdd, and see how it turns on in an instant. Even if I know that many want it, I wish the best to whoever wins it!

P.D.
I'm sorry for my English
​


----------



## rpsgc (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* having to play modern games on a mechanical HDD is no fun.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I have a gaming/ cruncher hooked to my 1080 TV and just have 2 spinners. A 500GB hitachi 7200rpm laptop HDD, for OS and a few programs. Plus a 2 TB WD black for Games and storage. It's a 2700 w/ a RX580. It runs alright but the boot times could use a boost! Plus, I am currently unemployed, until I get a call, and I just broke the bank, thinking I would be working, on a new build for crunching. So, this would make a good kit, worlds better!!


----------



## Xls2 (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1 TB because I never had an SSD, the big enough ones are to expensive, so this would be me first one ever.


----------



## Dos101 (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* Call of Duty Modern Warfare is slowly eating all my current storage.


----------



## nullington (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because all my current space are belong to docker images, databases and various other virtual machines used in development.*


----------



## Anymal (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because my son discovered GTA games and   the old PC has only 120 SSD, yes, 120gb.


----------



## JuanBC (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because the answer is 42. 42 games that occupies more than 100GB each! Oh Boy*


----------



## Ketoth (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* saving fluids simulation results in hdd make the cuda code run slower, some cases is 50% loss in performance, which depends on saving frequency.


----------



## Protagonist (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because it's the future*


----------



## Prime2515102 (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because my 750GB hard drive is almost full and its power on time is 44308 hours (just over five years) which means it might fail soon and my data is just too darn special to put into the hands of Cloudmasters.


----------



## erho (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* it's raining outside!


----------



## Trigger911 (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I am on 6 year old platter trying to run VR and nothing loads fast enough.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?*

My fiancee has an old laptop with a traditional hard drive that I would like to upgrade for her.


----------



## MrAMD (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I need the speed and reliability of a single drive 1TB SSD vs raid of two 500GB HDD drives. #firecudaFTW


----------



## ozzyozzy (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* i am still using 250gb and 320gb Seagate HDDs from 2006-2007! Dangit! And yes they are still working!


----------



## wolar (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* mine seems to be breaking down(according to CrystalDiskInfo) and cause random crashes(pc restarts and doesnt recognise SSD anymore, have to replug, tried the other controller/ports as well as updating firmware but same thing).


----------



## londiste (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* my NAS is running out of space


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because *space in my laptop is never enough and a regular hdd clock spinner would roasted quickly under the laptop high heat, also it would be nice to have seagate as main drive back like good old Windows Xp days with my seagate 320GB.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* in about 2 weeks I have to drop a couple grand to get my wisdom teeth out due to the bottom having been growing in at a tilted back angle, leaving them growing into the back of my jaw and not allowing proper cleaning anymore....one cracked in half so they all need to come out now and I need something to lift my spirits.

Almost 40 years old and I get to get my wisdom teeth out! 


Spoiler



I hate having teeth pulled.....had 6 removed over the course of 4 years as a kid to get braces. Canines pulled around 8.5 years old, then had top braces for about 2.5 years. Got them off and I was floating! On top of the world! My braces were off! My parents never told me I'd need more work done....so to my surprise; back into the dentist to have 4 more teeth pulled (2 top molars and 2 bottom molars that I hadn't lost yet). Then on to top and bottom braces for nearly 3 years. Ever since then these damn dentists have been telling me that I have plenty of room for my wisdom teeth all these years and they keep saying they're coming in great.....bleh. I'd have rather had them out as a teenager then now...at least I wouldn't have to be paying money if they were removed in my teens.

I even get to spend $50 for a "covid cleaning/disinfecting service"....I guess they want to make some extra cash where they can. Makes you wonder if these companies that now claim "they clean really good now" were even cleaning good before.....scary, huh?

Also, I'd like to move off my 250GB SSD since it's nearly full.


----------



## oyvinds (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* my 2009-build is begging me for a 2020-build and this unit would fit perfectly in there!


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because *I'm a good person and will give it to my wife as she is still on an HDD*?*


----------



## PHaS3 (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because *the global pandemic has made it hard to source good drives locally at reasonable cost and I really need 1TB of SSD storage. 

Thanks for the giveaway


----------



## JalleR (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I have 2 kids that needs SSD instead of the old HDD*


----------



## Ramo1203 (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because SSD stands for Super Solid Drive and I need anything super for my computer.


----------



## timuris (Jul 28, 2020)

seagate_surfer said:


> I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?



I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because for me more storage means more installed games, which means more time staying at home and playing them. It also means more space for work files and other content, which is very important because working from home is now a new normal.

Even if I don't win I want to say thank you, Seagate, for not only giving all of us an opportunity to win such an amazing drive, but most importantly indirectly encouraging us to #StayAtHome to upgrade our PCs, play games, create digital content and other cool stuff.


----------



## HD64G (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because modern games are becoming larger in data size and want to have a few on an SSD.*


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because * I'm almost out of storage, and I've never had an SSD with DRAM.
Thank you for the possibility, and good luck to all participants.


----------



## MCJeeba (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I still have one empty SATA port and the other 7 tease him endlessly. *
​


----------



## King Mustard (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because they're not cheap to buy.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I am going to be building a new desktop for college (in software engineering) and any amount of money saved means a few less days eating only ramen


----------



## Valantar (Jul 28, 2020)

seagate_surfer said:


> I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?


... I'm running out of storage space both on my NAS and my main PC, and one of these would be the perfect solution to alleviating this.


----------



## bonehead123 (Jul 28, 2020)

seagate_surfer said:


> I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because



"I feel the need, the need for speed" hahaha


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because the SSD I store games on are full. So more capacity for games would be nice and I will never go back to use HDD for game storage. HDD are simply to painfully slow for game load and can cause game lag. So I only SSD for games.


----------



## ThanatosPy (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because Warzone...*


----------



## Lightofhonor (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because *you always need more storage!


----------



## TheRagnarok (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because my Steam library hungers for more storage!


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 28, 2020)

seagate_surfer said:


> I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?


I need a fast storage for videogames and the 10 august in my birthday i turn 33


----------



## AleYanc (Jul 28, 2020)

seagate_surfer said:


> I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because


I need space, reliability and speed. I need to store a lot of data and besides it, I want to start studying Linux but I don't have enough space in my 250gb ssd to make a partition to install a distro.


----------



## heky (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because it would complement my 8TB IronWolf in my NAS perfectly! Love Seagate, always have and never had any problems with them.


----------



## tunizizou (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I can't install Call of Duty Warzone on my 256GB hard drive ...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I don't want my existing drives to get lonely


----------



## ShadowofWard (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because it would bring a much needed ray of light into an all to often dark and meaningless existence.

1TB is huge for an SSD and Seagate has always been reliable for me personally.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I might have to replace my FireCuda SSHD soon on my laptop.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* My kids need more space for doing school projects.


----------



## Sugarush (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because my storage HDD is making my whole case vibrate and I need a silent storage solution.*


----------



## ReaLm (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I like AAA games, and i no have much moneys to purchase it... At all I still have 2TB seagate HDD, but needed more speed *


----------



## RevoLand (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because i am in need of extra capacity.


----------



## pacman44 (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* wanna see if they improved the reliability
of their storage products. Some of their consumer hdd were atrocious reliability wise....


----------



## Hakeem619 (Jul 28, 2020)

Because Cyberpunk 2077 is going to be massive and  i need more Space


----------



## Snowcharm (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* *I have a 5400rpm hdd in my laptop which needs to be replaced so that I can work better and faster. *


----------



## ShurikN (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* *I'll be building a new rig in a month or two, and have 0 storage to spare for it at the moment. The extra money will be spent on a better GPU.*


----------



## NicoloPolo8080 (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because *To make the world a better place by transitioning all past technologies into more efficient ones, step by step, hdd to ssd; Thanks to Techpowerup, Seagate and everyone involved, each on their tech field.


----------



## PanicLake (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because those precious SSD Gigs faster than traditional HDD are never enough!
Edit: And I'm broke   *


----------



## TheUn4seen (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1 TB because *I need to store more pictures of my wife in lingerie.


----------



## Simbaant (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because my rusty spinner is dying and want to save my old music collection.


----------



## Landcross (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because *I transferred my only m.2 ssd to my GameCube PC mod/project I'm working on, so I could use some extra (non-m.2) storage in my main desktop (especially with CyberPunk 2077 coming up!)**


----------



## athalead (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* i am sick of all these small hard disk drives and ssds i accumulated all over the years and because i am in hope of winning something at last after twenty four years, exactly, 24!!! 
P.S. I am joking i am glad just to have a chance to participate as a citizen of our planet. Thank you.


----------



## JorgeRod (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because*, i'm running out of space!


----------



## Divide Overflow (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because *I am working on a project converting family photos and recordings and need reliable, secure storage space for my system.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?* the cost of getting anything over 500GB here in NZ is prohibitively high and that's just for SATA and then you get to nVME and it's a whole different story what costs $109NZD for 2.5" SATA doubles for M.2 SATA and triples or quadruples when you go M.2 nVME I'd like to do away with a 2.5" SATA boot drive if I can


----------



## Metroid (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because *fire burnt my hard drive and cuda's for Seagate for providing me a new one.


----------



## Sykobee (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1 TB because I am building a gaming PC for my boy and it needs storage for the 20,637 mods he needs to install for Farming Simulator 19. Yes, he loves it. But he needs every single mod, even vehicles that have nothing to do with farming. I don't know if he does any farming in the game any more since he found the government rebate mod that gives him free money to be honest, right now it's like a non-violent farming-country driving game. But at least it isn't Train Simulator.


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I am about to embark on building a new rig, because W1zzard gave it a glowing review and because "free giveaway" is my kind of price point.


----------



## Caldur (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because life is a never-ending stream and it will capture so much of it.*


----------



## zmeul (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because game installs are getting larger and I'm running out of space


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1 TB because my Corsair MP600 died and i need more storage.


----------



## Mayclore (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because my Steam library is out of control due to the amount of time the beerbonic plague is forcing me to stay in my secret gamer bunker.


----------



## muchcooler77 (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* my HDD seems to be slower than the continental drift 
​


----------



## Skull_King (Jul 28, 2020)

Hey!! I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1 TB because It’s my birthday (28th July) and I’m currently in the midst of building my first ever pc for gaming and also writing. I am currently in need of an SSD and been informed to wait for the new GPU’s which are probably going to cost me so much that winning this would mean a great deal to me because I know how important SSD’s are in a build with modern games and software in daily use!


----------



## DiogoAntunes (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* my notebook hard drive is very slow need to upgrade it


----------



## Deleted member 191766 (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because*

I need to find out if it is true that

"SSDs (Solid State Drives) have a reputation for having a very low data retention rate. Numbers commonly cited suggest one year for consumer grade SSDs, and as low as one week for enterprise class SSDs."









						Do HDDs or SSDs Need 'Exercise'? The Rocket Yard Investigates
					

So, let’s find out if we need to keep exercising our storage devices to maintain information and performance




					blog.macsales.com
				




The FireCude SSD specs don't seem to cover data retention.


----------



## N3utro (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because if i'm not the winner then it means that we're in the alternate universe where the end of 2020 will be worse than its beginning.


----------



## mgilbert (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I have a 1 TB drive for which I need a backup?*


----------



## Berfs1 (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1 TB because I don't have a 1TB SSD for video editing. I have a 1TB hard drive, but it introduces a lot of stuttering when video editing because it is a hard drive, and not an SSD, and it is nearly full so it's already running slower. It would really help me by saving a lot of time with loading videos into my video editing software, because that's what is causing my initial slowdowns, because I run off a hard drive, and it is only doing about 80-120 MBps at the most, however with an SSD it would reduce the import times greatly, and caching would be much faster while editing.


----------



## c4m4ch0 (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* 


 .

P.S. As they say, a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Badelhas (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I'd like to replace my 256gb ssd with a bigger one


----------



## Kellersing (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* *DEAF,  of course i am deaf and might speed,  it awesome right? *


----------



## sammaz (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?

I have lost income and resources to make the upgrades to storage that my small business needs.  This would be an amazing boon for me.*


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* it’s speed outclasses even the most ferocious Barracuda!


----------



## rutra80 (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1 TB because _______.


----------



## Athena (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I need to replace my spinning rust drive.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* - I have never owned a Seagate branded harddrive


----------



## JaYZBeck (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because this world can be a sad place and one needs more space to store games in order to make this world a happy place *


----------



## Dave65 (Jul 28, 2020)

Love to have this for my grandson who still using an HDD!


----------



## Arteseus (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* my HDD is with his pen at hand "writting" his will because he want to leave the overheated gaming laptop that he lives in!


----------



## cgiugu (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because *it is nice to have Windows + games on ssd.


----------



## Chris34 (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?*

I install games but I'm too lazy and/or forget to uninstall them.


----------



## tiburcio (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?* 
Reliability and performance are my main concerns!
That is why i need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB


----------



## amir2100 (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because my 9 year old hard is have hard time and i don't think can bear with me more than that.*


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1 TB because I need more storage, and I'm tired of a certain _other_ company that starts with "S".


----------



## Kovalev (Jul 28, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because: *I need to replace my 1TB WD Blue HDD drive that I used for past few years after PC with it was thrown off 2nd floor by my drunk angry (ex) friend


----------



## MaxBunny (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1 TB because it will enable me to finish my projects faster, which is vital to the timeline that will prevent Skynet from happening.


----------



## Xmpere (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I believe this ssd will be great when i  build my first own gaming pc. I’ve dream of building for years now and i have been procrastinating due to certain events/situations.


----------



## Capncrunch (Jul 28, 2020)

I need the Seagate Firecuda 120 SSD 1TB because I need to replace the old repurposed laptop HDD that's in my desktop.


----------



## kiriakost (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I would never pay to get one. 
*
Long live Westerner Digital !! *


----------



## BlaezaLite (Jul 29, 2020)

I need the Seagate Firecuda 120 SSD 1TB because my lovely lady keeps making death threats to my computer as it seems to eat money and I've NEVER experienced an SSD at all, still using a Seagate Barracuda 1000GB HDD, so you can imagine the difference it'll make to my computing experience. Oh yeah, I never win anything except bad luck and stress, so make me smile for a change Seagate!


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jul 29, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I don't have the budget to buy such drive and also because all off my drives are almost full capacity.
Thank you.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I'm tired of being in the slow lane on my laptop with an old platter disk.


----------



## lolek86 (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because *my trusty legendary SEAGATE T3500320AS 500GBHDD have finally passed recently. He did not have easy early life, at three month sent to customer service because looking dead, then shortly came back with new firmware and served perfectly for almost 12 years. Who would have thought?  I bet FireCuda would be worthy successor.


----------



## Xex360 (Jul 29, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I want to replace my fast or rather slow 5400rpm HDD!


----------



## dinmaster (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I need to give my hamster a rest *


----------



## xPat (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because *I'm a peasant who needs to replace his ~8 years old 60gig(cries) ssd.


----------



## ironwolf (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because my Steam library is turning into a 800 lb. gorilla and I need more space for it!*


----------



## Boldar_Blood (Jul 29, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1 TB because  winning stuff is fun!!  Thanks TechPowerUp!

Or do you want to hear about sick relatives, charitable work, old busted computers or empty wallets?


----------



## McSteel (Jul 29, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because who would say "no" to getting free stuff (and why)? And hey, this is a pretty good and rather useful piece of hardware at that!


----------



## MKRonin (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I feel the need...the need...for speed!


----------



## Wilson (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* my cheap dramless SSD can't handle Windows and work/gaming at the same time without freezing occasionally.


----------



## Verpal (Jul 29, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because ......
*
I regret buying QLC SSD soooooo hard right now! With latency and speed like this, hybrid HDD will beat it to the pulp!*


----------



## PLSG08 (Jul 29, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1 TB because I need more space and faster access to my work and personal files


----------



## cocafe (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because im poor *


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I will replace wife's laptop HDD. *


----------



## Supi2020 (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* *seagate SSD is fast and have a good realibility. Seagate Have a good reputation. I need ssd for my games and data.*


----------



## Exastein (Jul 29, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because i need bigger space to install everything, the OS, apps, games, that grow bigger in size nowadays.


----------



## sircuong1303 (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* *I need a larger and reliable SSD to store data.*


----------



## YaGit™ (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because who doesn't want 1TB of freeCUDA space? *


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* it's endurance rating is really great. 1400 TBW is incredible for consumer SSD.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 29, 2020)

YaGit™ said:


> *I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because who doesn't want 120GB of freeCUDA space? *


You know it’s 1TB of storage space before formatting.


----------



## tripleclicker (Jul 29, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I need faster and more reliable storage than a conventional HDD.

Also, I'm tired of WD and want to try Seagate for a change... without spending any money. 
Now I'm sure I'm not going to win.


----------



## takahashi (Jul 29, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1 TB because my spinny boy Barracuda to slow load games.


----------



## InVasMani (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______? 

X gon' give it to ya (#$%*)*

Final answer...


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I can never have enough storage space. Also my 525GB Crucial MX300 is getting old and worn.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 29, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1 TB because I am building a desktop PC and need something to replace the current SSD in my GTX 1070 laptop, if I get this SSD I won't need to switch over my SSD and can use both systems at proper speeds.


----------



## Ookgluk32 (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I own way too many trash steam games I got for free and I need moar storage!


----------



## tamhoang2008 (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because storing my videos 4K  too many videos havent seen yet*


----------



## LordFreak (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?*
I need a faster ssd because i've been getting random spike on my disk usage. I believe i need more ram than a ssd to compensate for it, but getting one is out of question with my current budget. I can't even get a cheap indie game rn .


----------



## YaGit™ (Jul 29, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> You know it’s 1TB of storage space before formatting.


too drunk   thanks mate..


----------



## Eskimonster (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* My 256GB drive is full -.-


----------



## silkstone (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I'm running VMs and games of a mechanical drive on my server/HTPCwhich leads to really slow load times and slow transfers.


----------



## blobster21 (Jul 29, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because i want to enhance the speed and performances of my Synology DS3612Xs 12 bays NAS, by enabling the SSD caching feature.

Thanks in advance


----------



## PeCeeL (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I would like to get rid of my slow HDDs, which is finally possible thanks to the size and reliability of newer SSDs at an accessible price.


----------



## Overclocker_2001 (Jul 29, 2020)

seagate_surfer said:


> *I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?*​


*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because i am starting to de-obsolete my gaming rig, planned cpu & motherboard, but my ssd is too little for actual game size. Need a bigger and faster ssd*


----------



## mak1skav (Jul 29, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1 TB because I need to add more storage to my old system also it will make me to look cooler in the eyes of the geek girls.


----------



## Dakendr07 (Jul 29, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I am building a pc to my brother for his 15th birthday. I think he would appreciate powerful memory to his brand new pc.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 29, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because the third M.2 slot on my motherboard is empty.


----------



## Ssm84 (Jul 29, 2020)

seagate_surfer said:


> *I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?*.​


So that I can finally change my segate sshd 1TB hybrid with a full ssd!!


----------



## GuyOnABudget (Jul 29, 2020)

I need the Seagate Firecuda 120 SSD 1TB because...

I want to open it! And see what's inside. I don't think we have a component breakdown yet, so...


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because * I'm trying to save up for my new rig (8 years old now), and this would be a huge help


----------



## ujn2006 (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I am about to upgrade my PC and a new, fast and reliable SSD is just what I want


----------



## aQi (Jul 29, 2020)

seagate_surfer said:


> *I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?*



I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because of Seagate’s reliability and sustainability.
Over the years I have been using Seagate storage options for the same reason.
The way i see it the FireCuda 120 SSD containing Intel 96-layer 3D TLC 1TB capacity combined with modified Phison PS3112-S12 controller has defined itself ahead of the league in SATA Storage options.
Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD has company’s signature, it delivers excellent sustainability as well as consistency in R/W at peak performance.
I am glad Seagate is continuing its legacy to deliver the best where SSD market is growing with alot of new branding. Consumer needs are growing towards NVME, however that is not always the case as most of the us still use SATA Interface for alot of reasons.
For me SATA is still a better option over NMVE. Not all systems are with NVME option. I would never want my data to be restricted in a large NVME drive that cannot be instantly moved to an older system but with SATA SSD its painless.
This is where Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB will likewise meet all my requirements from storage to performance.


----------



## Hyderz (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because my laptop still has a mechanical hdd and its slow.*


----------



## 0v3r (Jul 29, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1 TB because my life depends on it!


----------



## berjerac (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because it's the perfect choice for my VFIO gaming Windows 10 virtual machine.*


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I want MOAARRRRR storage!!!


----------



## quigonndr (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I'm gradually starting a new fast-loading noiseless ITX build from scratch and strongly thinking abt leaving hdd behind*


----------



## skajohyros (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because my son's 2500k system needs a bit of a boost.*


----------



## GLeader (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because my SSD juste died a week ago (taking with it all my files). So i need a reliable brand.*


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I would like to save $100 or more on storage for the computer I'm building for my wife so I can then put that money into a better graphics card.*


----------



## c2DDragon (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because *I need to get rid of 2 old lower capacity SSDs, I like apples, roses are...wait ! I really need more storage, if they could add 1 or 2 Nytro enterprise SSD 15,36TB with it I would thank every single person in Seagate + TPU.


----------



## Nordiga (Jul 29, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because my game library is too big!!


----------



## Sabbath (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I don't have enough room on my current SSD so when playing DCS World I keep having to delete Normandy Terrain and install Persian Gulf Terrain to fly the Modern aircraft, then delete Persian Gulf and Install Normandy again to fly the WW2 planes.*


----------



## calvin1702 (Jul 29, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I want to replace my snail speed Crucial BX500 1TB to gain better performance and I am tired with the slow speed!


----------



## gdp77 (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because running games from my HD is slow therefore the gaming experience is worse.*


----------



## Mr75khz (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because*, I don't want to grow old waiting for my hard drive to load my programs


----------



## aw1983 (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I am still working using HDD where both my OS and productivity software are installed and I never had a SSD drive in my life so I want faster speed for processing and rendering, and... a SSD drive. Honest.*


----------



## purplekaycee (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______.  I have exhausted all Amy hard drives and have little space left to keep my files. *


----------



## gamefoo21 (Jul 29, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I need more storage for my university projects and for games to relax with.


----------



## pigulici (Jul 29, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because my laptop have a need for speed...


----------



## Teiji (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* games size are getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* such a magnificent piece of workhorse hardware deserves to be donated to the WCG guys.


----------



## 111frodon (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB to replace an aging ssd while offering me space and performance.*


----------



## apoklyps3 (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because my current SSD is rather small(240GB) and games are only getting larger. Besides the operating system and the software I use I can install maybe 2-3 games that I enjoy and then would have to resort to the HDD storage. And we all know HDDs are very slow for loading times.*


----------



## alxder (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?*

to expand the storage of my laptop, which needs more.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 29, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* Call Of Duty 2019 is 192GB


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jul 29, 2020)

seagate_surfer said:


> ​*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?*
> ​


I lost a hell of a lot of hardware in the bushfires that ripped through Australia during the summer and now have only a few bits and pieces left and my games SSD in my desktop is starting to give up the ghost and needs to be replaced before it does die.


----------



## FauzanR (Jul 30, 2020)

well I need this.


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Jul 30, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because my 3 TB Seagate hard disk drive(sn:W500AGHY) just failed today and I could use a reliable replacement.*


----------



## Butaudo (Jul 30, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I need a new work server and this SSD would be a great start. *


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 30, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because games need more and more storage these days.


----------



## basco (Jul 30, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because i can not for the life of me get Call of Duty on my 120gb ssd !

stole this from Chloe´s idea so if i get it i give ya half


----------



## Coolone (Jul 30, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?*​I could use more space.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 30, 2020)

basco said:


> I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because i can not for the life of me get Call of Duty on my 120gb ssd !
> 
> stole this from Chloe´s idea so if i get it i give ya half


MINE AND YOU CAN NOT HAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## t0t0 (Jul 30, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 1TB SSD because I have a slow internet connection and it is a smart and efficient solution to keep my most played games installed and this in a high-performance way (reduced loading time)


----------



## Homegrown55 (Jul 30, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because * my computer badly needs more storage and speed. An upgrade like this is what the doctor ordered!


----------



## qu4k3r (Jul 30, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because my laptop has only 16GB of free space and would be nice add storage for all ISOs and VMs I want to run in GNS3 labs.




*


----------



## Ripley (Jul 30, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I'd like to replace my smaller capacity SSDs with one bigger drive.


----------



## gmrichhicks (Jul 31, 2020)

seagate_surfer said:


> ​We know how important it is for you to be able to have all your games/files available to when you need them. That is why Seagate is giving away a FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB to the TechPowerUp community. This drive was recently reviewed by W1zzard and he loved it. Check out his review here.
> 
> It is really easy to participate, all you need to do is comment on this post by answering this question below:
> 
> ...


I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because  I am building a new computer and want the best in it.


----------



## moiseszam (Jul 31, 2020)

*Necesito el Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB porque tengo un disco mecanico de 32gb *
​


----------



## Banshee9R (Jul 31, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I recently retired and am finding how quickly images chew up space. I'm gathering together images for family history, as well as nature pictures.


----------



## Jokii (Jul 31, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I quit smoking, but now I'm addicted to Seagate products.*


----------



## halo9 (Aug 1, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because *I have a need, a need for speed!


----------



## Bjørgersson (Aug 1, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1 TB because I have an unbearably slow internet connection and I can't download the recent ~100 GB games in a few hours, so I need a larger storage to have them downloaded as I don't know when I want to play with what .


----------



## iflorinache (Aug 1, 2020)

I need Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB not only to increase storage capacity, but also to benefit from its performance and reliability. 5 years warranty makes me dream peacefully 
Thank you...


----------



## pre (Aug 1, 2020)

seagate_surfer said:


> *# I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?*​
> *1*.FireCuda SSD provides the fastest PC gaming storage speeds.
> *2*.Cloud storage service is not yet fully ready for installed games and system files.
> *3*.In long term cloud storage service is more costly than FireCuda SSD Storage.
> ...


----------



## den4ik (Aug 1, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I'm tired of all that room space occupied with piles of cd's and dvd's which I could've free up if I won and copied all of them onto that lovely ssd.


----------



## old_wave (Aug 1, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* 1TB is the new normal.....


----------



## ramonsita (Aug 2, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because my old laptop needs one last boost of invigoration before it can safely hand over the legacy it has gathered in the last years.


----------



## DaSmith (Aug 3, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I have been using Seagate drives for at least 2 decades and I can't remember any of them failing me.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 3, 2020)

How did I miss this? I *don't* need it but good luck to everyone. Let us know who wins it.


----------



## subasu (Aug 3, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because it's time for a radical upgrade from an weak hdd, now I realize how much speed and performance I need with this SSD.


----------



## anomaly218 (Aug 4, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* this drive will be an upgrade of my current 200 gb ssd to run os and games on.


----------



## azurerush (Aug 4, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I'm currently running out of space on my PC, and I'd love the speed and performance of a solid state drive.


----------



## cdkraffle (Aug 5, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* *I'm running out of space for Call of Duty Modern Warfare!*


----------



## moneyman8 (Aug 5, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I am learning about machine learning, and I want to create ML models on COVID-19. I have always counted on Seagate for the most reliable hard drives (only small used HDDs off of eBay, but still...), and I would love to use a fast SSD to be able to learn about and train machine learning models with one less bottleneck. *


----------



## cstanica (Aug 5, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I was too far behind both in terms of capacity and storage working speed. I would be very proud to use a Seagate ssd in my computer.
Thank you


----------



## Hugis (Aug 5, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I have just had 2 Seagate hard drives give me SMART errors with immanent failure (Relocated sector count)  both 500Gbytes (Barracuda 7200.12 s/n 9vm6r835 and Barracuda 7200.11 s/n 9qm764cf). The prize of a Firecuda 1TB drive would be a great replacement for these failed drives. Good luck to all and thank you for the chance to win a top notch prize!


----------



## JuanBC (Aug 5, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD because there's 120 Games to install, along with 120 Jobs to be completed, and I need it before it gets on Fire, so I can learn CUDA.


----------



## gtita (Aug 5, 2020)

I need Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD because my laptop is running slow and jerky, it has a too sluggish hdd.


----------



## FalcoZ (Aug 6, 2020)

Because a combo with my 8TB Barracuda HDD would look nice.


----------



## kittokitaro (Aug 6, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I can't afford it now. And my 5 years old drive HDD seagate 230gb is crying now xD.


----------



## Sakpenake (Aug 6, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because it is the perfect match for my data processing job. 

1. As it has 1 TB big storage so I can store my raw data and database storage on it and also fast SSD so it will greatly increase data processing speed than my existing HDD.

    I work a lot with gigantic data processing. My workflow starts from processing raw data to do ETL (Extract, Transform, Load) into the database management system followed by aggregation to be a          summary of information that can be displayed in the dashboard visualization.






2. As reviewed by W1zzard in this link,
   A. The Seagate FireCuda 120 1TB SSD has Durability: 600 TBW (Terabytes Written), more than enough to store my data safely.

   B. In the Write Intensive Usage section, which is the most important part of data processing, W1zzard concludes:


```
"If you plan on writing a lot of data to an SSD, this is the drive you want. Write speeds above 500 GB / s all the time, no TLC write holes - amazing results that are better than many M.2 NVMe SSDs in our test group".
```


Thanks to Techpowerup, Seagate and everyone involved in this giveaway thread.


----------



## Maxfield Stanton (Aug 6, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because *I have a stash of porn videos that I need to fast forward to the money shot and the Firecuda SSD will definitely fast forward my videos much quicker and smoother than a traditional spinning hard disk drive.


----------



## kobro (Aug 7, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because my old processor has been humbled for too long with an old and slowly hard drive and it would be time to "revitalize" somehow, not only to increase the capacity but also the speed of work.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 7, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I'm sooooooooooo tired of dealing with slow noisy spinners and could really use a 1TB SSD drive for the capacity as well as being a silent drive. 
The review shows this drive to be at the top of it's class and couldn't think of a better drive to incorporate into my main daily system. Not to mention that there is no way I can afford to purchase such a drive at this time in my life!!!!!


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 7, 2020)

I need the 1TB SSD to give my dell latitude laptop a new lease on life lol. Same with a toshiba with a creaking ol 300GB drive lol.


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 7, 2020)

Oh wow, we have an official giveaway! And I nearly missed it!    

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because my tiny orphaned web/mail server needs a transplant. He is only 3 years old, and already had its HDD surgically replaced twice.
Seagate, you are his only hope. Don't let the poor little thing end its existence in a dusty closet, save him with a shiny reliable SSD... 

_**sad picture attached**



_


----------



## sapsinoy (Aug 9, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I'm from the generation that grew up with HDDs 1001 times smaller than the current ones and just as many times slower .
And I always feel the need for extra~space and speed as much as possible


----------



## VuurVOS (Aug 9, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* the game ARK Survival Evolved is consuming too much space and it is getting bigger with every update (current installation folder size is 255GB).


----------



## TheMaven (Aug 10, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I have a huge digital music library that is currently backed up to a bulky WD external drive, and this would allow me true portability!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I am disabled and can rarely afford upgrades...buying a 1TB SSD is basically unreachable for me.  Also...I've been having a really tough time lately, an ex girlfriend recently ran me over with her car (yes, actually) and decimated my left ankle and foot.  Had to have surgery, and I've been in a cast for the past almost 3 months, and now have an aircast, and months of rehab before I'll be walking without crutches or a cane...and even then I will probably never be back to 100% on that leg.  I spend most of my time in my room on my PC, since I can't really do much else right now.  Would definitely appreciate the SSD!  Can show pics of my surgery scars if anyone is interested lol

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because, so I can upgrade my friends old spinner HD with something faster and larger to store his pictures and his work. *


----------



## creativem0dz (Aug 10, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I have an open m.2 slot on my motherboard and my game drive is currently on a slow HDD and I would liveto move it to a fast m.2 nvme ssd.


----------



## Exceededgoku (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because *porn, sorry... But, just porn...


----------



## L'Eliminateur (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because *I'm still running  a 120GB OCZ Agility 3 as main drive, plus a WD Blue 1TB HDD, my poor PC is "obsolete" by today's standards(save for the GPU which i managed to upgrade before the qurantine and huge devaluation that followed, which more than doubled the price in local currency) and since i live in a 3rd world country ruled by horrible governments with terrible laws(50% custom duties, plus lots of fantasy taxes and taxes on taxes) and are in a deep economic crises(we have 45+% YtY devaluation, and that was before covid) there will be no upgrades of any sort for the long future, a SSD would help me move those games from the HDD to the SSD


----------



## flakter (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I would like to replace my old 120GB SSD in my laptop.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I could sure use another ssd and 1 TB is a lot of storage!


----------



## daiisibil (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because *Its summer and my PC should be on fire!


----------



## okbuddy (Aug 10, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1 TB because I got no budget and no joke.


----------



## gabrielas (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* along with the specific speeds of older hdds, storage space was always a challenge, a frontier hard to beat.

A very incitement giveaway, thanks!


----------



## wurschti (Aug 10, 2020)

I have a need for speed


----------



## pietka23 (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because *my HDD Toshiba P300 is very loud.


----------



## Ols-Hol (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because*... I ran out of the previous ones.

My biggest HDD died this summer – 2TB Seagate, after running it daily for 7 years. I tried to get it back running, but the weak sectors were spreading, it had enough. I have about 6-8 old Seagate drives (80 to 160 GB, one 400 GB and these still work even after 10-14 years, but alas, they are mostly IDE, so out of that collection, only one two 80GBs and one 160GB are usable).

So I went and bought a 6TB (Seagate!) external drive now, since it was on sale, but it mostly just filled with backups and cold data. I quickly found that it isn't really possible to do my sort of work on a desktop PC just with 500 GB internal storage – which is all my otherwise newest internal drive has - that's a Samsung 500GB from 2008 btw. Which isn't Seagate but incidentally, Samsung's HDD business was bought by Seagate, so it is a honorary one! I used to use a very nice (quiet, I love 5400/5900rpm) 1TB Barracuda LP too, but that one sadly also malfuncioned after several years of service. That one is a nice guy though - it only creates bad sectors on writes, but once it writes successfully, the data stay there. Checked after some 5 years recently and it was all readable.

See where I am getting? Look how loyal I was to the brand :shameless nudge&wink: 

That is, until I had to start saving up money for mortgage. That is always the end of PC parts buying for you 

P.S. I never registered until now but long time TPU reader.


----------



## c7dk (Aug 10, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I dual boot


----------



## Bubster (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because*  i need to load up my games faster.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Aug 10, 2020)

seagate_surfer said:


> I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?



I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I still use an old 250GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HDD as my main drive.


----------



## DonCyn (Aug 10, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I'm worth it.


----------



## bukutara (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because nothing can fit me better. iwant u stick with me 4ever*


----------



## Devon68 (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I want to experience true speed.


----------



## Elidoe89 (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because *I am trying to give new life to my home desktop since my little brother will use it for school/homework purposes.


----------



## hassan gad (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* i have an old pc runs with old seagate 1TB HDD and i didn't try an ssd before, and i believe it will make a huge difference in performence i never experienced before.
thanx in advance


----------



## atila pereira (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because ...*
*Dominate with ferocious speed.
Upgrade Your Gaming Experience.
The Most Competitive Edge.
Level Up to Impressive.
Game Like a Pro.
Load Fast, Play Hard.
Ready to Play.
A Winning Duo.
Insure Your Drive.
Benefit From SeaTools.*


----------



## jesdals (Aug 10, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1 TB because I need a proper backup for a lifetime of memories!


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _It's free kind of a no brainer a company offers a  free 100.us +- item for free you say thank you  ?*


----------



## q_ex (Aug 10, 2020)

seagate_surfer said:


> *I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?*
> ​



... cutting edge Physics research data *needs* fast, reliable, and affordable storage for safekeeping. Will I entrust hard-earned scientific data to an array of spinning rust in 2020? Maybe. But a ZFS raidz array of Seagate FireCuda SSDs? *Absolutely yes please!*


----------



## somebodys_kid (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* my plex server is running out of space!


----------



## kkaddu (Aug 10, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1 TB because I would be my first ever experience with SSD storage on my Rig at home.


----------



## rhqq (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because without upgrading my biggest danger of 2020 will be loss of all my family memories and data.*


----------



## okidna (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because more fast storage capacity is always good in my line of works, especially if it's FREE.*


----------



## matar (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because it's Seagate.*


----------



## Broudka (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* it will certainly cost a kidney in my country


----------



## Destak99 (Aug 10, 2020)

seagate_surfer said:


> I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?



I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because currently my SSD is only 256GB and games nowadays take so much space and loading games from the HDD is very slow. It would be nice if I can store all of my games with the 1TB SSD from Seagate.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I've always bought Seagate HDD's and now it's the time to try a Seagate SSD.


----------



## lZKoce (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because *I have bought one Seagate HDD years ago, it died and got replaced. This is your chance to win me back for what you do


----------



## K²mix (Aug 10, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1 TB because it is always exciting whether a new storage device "Seagate oder sie geht nicht"! (a german wisdom)


----------



## Jocko8009 (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* because I'm still using regular hard drives.


----------



## Vader (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because it will really improve my gaming experience!*


----------



## takasuite (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* It is *Seagate name*


----------



## najiro (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I badly need a larger-capacity SSD drive.


----------



## odio_i_fanboy (Aug 10, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1 TB because I've always bought hdd and ssd from other brands and maybe it's the right time to try a Seagate product


----------



## Xaled (Aug 10, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I'll fill and use every byte of it


----------



## alternatiwe (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because i need to fire up my computer. *


----------



## claylomax (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because my other drives are full.*


----------



## Varázsló (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I edit large (8GB+) multipage tiffs and a fast drive would make a huge difference! *
Also games would load faster 
I know I also need a new box but everything helps.


----------



## huguberhart (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because my data has no home and it needs one. *


----------



## ogalonzo (Aug 10, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because right now I can't afford one, and I want to build a PC for my kids. 

Also, because it's my birthday...and I wants it...

No really, I want to build a PC for my kids, so I can keep the 1TB and pass my current (and small) SSD to their PC.


----------



## Indurain (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because *I want to replace the HDD in my XBox One S before I start on my streaming career!


----------



## LukeClanWalker (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I've never had a reliable SSD before and honest to God, August 20 is my birthday?*


----------



## Frick (Aug 10, 2020)

Fine whatever.

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because more space.*


----------



## dcompost (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because *it is a cool drive and you would do me a solid ;-)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 10, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1 TB because I want a replacement for my Seagate STBD2000101 that died 44 days out of warranty.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because  i would like to be able to install more of my games\programs.*


----------



## Coolone (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?*
​I do


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?*

i love seagate products!


----------



## boltcranck (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?* 
because my 2 HDDs 1TB 3.5 I bought over the last 3 years are too slow and my only ssd that is the best for gaming is a 256GB nvme that I manage to buy last year black friday can only hold 1 or 2 games like Destiny 2 and Borderlands 3.
P.D. Stay safe everyone, and wear a mask when going outside your house ^^.


----------



## darklm (Aug 10, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because after upgrading my old pc, the next step is better performance and response times with an ssd, have inmediate access to my data and games and enjoy the time playing rather than waiting to play


----------



## thigobr (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?
... I can never say no to more storage!*


----------



## eledx710 (Aug 10, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1 TB because my rig needs to be fired up to become badass.


----------



## chispy (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?* 

I need more fast storage space.


----------



## Voodoo Rufus (Aug 10, 2020)

I need the Seagate Firecuda 120 SSD 1TB because one can never have enough 1TB SSD storage drives,


----------



## ioannis (Aug 10, 2020)

I need the Seagate Firecuda 120 SDD 1TB because I could use the extra capacity for my games as I only have a 250GB nvme and a 320GB hard drive at the moment..


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because _______?*

As a casual rage quitter I broke all my mechanical drives and this would last much longer.


----------



## maxfly (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because i only run the baddest of the bad.*


----------



## genralramius (Aug 10, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I want to replace the old mechanical drive I am using with an SSD, but money are thight at this point in time.


----------



## corhsin (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* the eSports club I just started at my college and the role of student government president demand one!


----------



## B-Real (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because * my WoW Shadowlands desperately needs it.


----------



## Wildfox (Aug 10, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I have to fire some files, I mean guys, I mean, papers, eh whatever!


----------



## Wale (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because my pc will be so much faster overall *


----------



## SingularitE (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because why should I play the waiting game if I can play with FireCuda?*
Or *I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because who doesn't like to play with FireCuda?*

Would you like to know more? Seriously, who doesn't like a free SSD so good, with Intel 3D TLC and Phison?
Truth is *I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because *my 120GB SSD (good old with Intel MLC and SandForce) isn't enough anymore and *it will be a perfect match* (no pun intended ... maybe)* to my Seagate BarraCuda 7200 HDD 1TB*.

Thank you Seagate and TechPowerUp for the opportunity!
SingularitE


----------



## ahenriquedsj (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because  the cod warzone  is occupying 250 GB of my HD *


----------



## NJM1564 (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I have a lot of old files that I desperately need to backup.


----------



## Soy (Aug 10, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because any combination of Fire x Barracuda is already at the top of the heap.  Plus, Seagate needs me to be an ambassador for them.


----------



## npworld (Aug 10, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because it supports PCIe Gen4, is full optimized for my AMD system and has unbeatable Endurance in the market.


----------



## CarvedInside (Aug 10, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I need to cut those loading times.


----------



## wolf32v (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because it the best and I need the best for fast load times*


----------



## MyTechAddiction (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I don't really need one. Of course it would be nice to have more storage, speed and a Seagate drive with more than 2 years warranty. Mostly I'll use it to brag how I got it for free and even got Seagate to pay for shipping, so now people will see me as some genius who didn't beg for a SSD using some made up sob story. Yes I actually expect this to win , like it should.


----------



## terreror (Aug 10, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1 TB because *life is too short to load games / things slow*..


----------



## sparkyar (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because games keep getting bigger and bigger, and my old 240gb SSD is on his last days.*


----------



## Khaled (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I just need more storage  *


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 10, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because most of my 250GB SSD is used up by OS and apps, so not enough space to install games. And as you know, games these days need huge storage spaces and loading times can be quite painful on HDDs.


----------



## AxilomX (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because *I want to game and this will help me bring things to the next level with super performance my 480GB Sata SSD wouldn't hold a candle to the kind of performance this drive would give me.


----------



## jamexman (Aug 10, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB *because everyone makes fun of me when I play online games and I'm the one holding up the loading screen due my slow hard drive


----------



## Yagil (Aug 11, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1 TB because it will enable me to have a seperate, fast "work" SSD, and a larger, much slower "Archive" HDD.


----------



## Chiven (Aug 11, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* with next-gen consoles around the corner I need to step up my game in storage department aswell.


----------



## Static~Charge (Aug 11, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I need more storage space, and the extra speed would be a plus.


----------



## NOTELLN (Aug 11, 2020)

seagate_surfer said:


> ​We know how important it is for you to be able to have all your games/files available to when you need them. That is why Seagate is giving away a FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB to the TechPowerUp community. This drive was recently reviewed by W1zzard and he loved it. Check out his review here.
> 
> It is really easy to participate, all you need to do is comment on this post by answering this question below:
> 
> ...


you can never have too much storage.


----------



## lemoncarbonate (Aug 11, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I'm running out of SSD storage because software and games size are getting ridiculously huge these days to the point that I need to uninstall some of my beloved games in order to install and play the new one, turns out I don't really like the new game and regret uninstalling my favorite games.


----------



## rafff (Aug 11, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* never had one SSD and I really really really need a storage fast, large and reliable for games and work. Fingers Crossed!!!


----------



## dvice (Aug 11, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because it would be really helpful for school.*


----------



## monfor (Aug 11, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because will help me to get my ideas to reality, i'm artist and creator, and this ssd help me to create culture.*


----------



## comtek (Aug 11, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I need fast, reliable, big capacity storage for my computer.


----------



## bizchild (Aug 11, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1 TB because I just want it badly.


----------



## kevinwwm (Aug 11, 2020)

I need the  Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because my existing HDD is too running too slow and feeling not performing well now, i'm still using the old 7200rpm spinning type of HDD and due to this Covid-19 pandemic, i'm not afford to get one. I really hope my dream came true to having the opportunity to explore the latest technology. Best Regards, Seagate loyalty customer and Fans. Thanks.


----------



## Honeypie411 (Aug 11, 2020)

Because you can never have too much speed or space!


----------



## tripleclicker (Aug 11, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I need the future of storage today.


----------



## R0H1T (Aug 11, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because *_at the end when my whole life flashes before my own eyes, I don't want this SSD to be the last thing I missed on_


----------



## iflorinache (Aug 11, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because "I want to put out the fire with fire"

Like


----------



## Cyberrocketman (Aug 11, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I always need storage?


----------



## quantumd (Aug 11, 2020)

seagate_surfer said:


> ​We know how important it is for you to be able to have all your games/files available to when you need them. That is why Seagate is giving away a FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB to the TechPowerUp community. This drive was recently reviewed by W1zzard and he loved it. Check out his review here.
> 
> It is really easy to participate, all you need to do is comment on this post by answering this question below:
> 
> ...



I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I always need storage because good storage is hard to find.


----------



## CoreyOlomon (Aug 11, 2020)

seagate_surfer said:


> ​We know how important it is for you to be able to have all your games/files available to when you need them. That is why Seagate is giving away a FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB to the TechPowerUp community. This drive was recently reviewed by W1zzard and he loved it. Check out his review here.
> 
> It is really easy to participate, all you need to do is comment on this post by answering this question below:
> 
> ...


With my kids doing all of their school online, I need the fastest and most most reliable system.


----------



## erickberto (Aug 11, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because... I just came to see the replies?*


----------



## Final_Fighter (Aug 11, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I bring the beef.*


----------



## ernorator (Aug 11, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I need nvme drive for my system.


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I'd like to see if they are as good as the Samsung's and Crucial's of this world!


----------



## IopaNalop (Aug 11, 2020)

Because I need it to check the different performance levels in Algo Trading.


----------



## Spartoz (Aug 11, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because im planning to make a small NAS with a SSD.


----------



## stoqema (Aug 11, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because ______i never have SSD with capacity more than 120GB, and i want to prove that Seagate FireCuda designed for speed, endurance, and capacity


----------



## bailtree (Aug 11, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because my 840 EVO just died and I was about to buy this one!*


----------



## walker15130 (Aug 11, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I'm tired of storing files on external HDD.*


----------



## Dracius (Aug 11, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because *constant side fumbling of the driveshaft means that I need to crank the HDD platters up every 5 minutes and causes me to skip leg day too often.


----------



## laszlo (Aug 11, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* i could change the aging small primary ssd drive


----------



## Adranash (Aug 11, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I can never make up my mind what game I'd like to play, and with modern warfare clocking in around 240 gigs, I really need something fast that I can load all my games from.


----------



## starstrom (Aug 11, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because , i need reliable SSD , i have try many SSD, but everything only endure for 3 year Max .
I used it for Server and Data Mining. I Visiting Seagate Site and found that Firecuda can handle 5.600 TB TBW , and  have MTBF up to 1.8 Million Hours what endurance .*
I want to buy it , but i think i don't have enough money because the pandemic ruining my job.

PS. 
Sorry for my bad english, that not my native language.


----------



## THE_EGG (Aug 11, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I'm impatient and can't wait for things to load.*


----------



## Weshya (Aug 11, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* i will have peace of mind regarding reliability and storage size.


----------



## papas12 (Aug 11, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* I want to open the Sea Gate of data and let it flow quickly and easily onto this SSD!


----------



## alindumitru46 (Aug 11, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I like to try the challenge
launched by Seagate to provide ssd with superior performance and balanced price.


----------



## AndresL (Aug 11, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because my 18 years old, still perfectly working quiet Seagate BarraCuda 80GB ATA drive starts to feel just a little bit small and slow AND I LOVE free upgrades!


----------



## More Peanut Butter (Aug 11, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because it can kickstart my trusty old macbook into this decade!  *


----------



## zinixo (Aug 11, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I have 2 terabytes of game with 1 terabyte of storage and covid cost me my job so i cant afford a new drive.*


----------



## Tippet (Aug 11, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because my data needs to get bigger, faster, safer.*


----------



## jandari (Aug 11, 2020)

because Im currently using 120GB SSD and free space is critical and with 1TB my computer would breathe lighter.


----------



## PiggyZA (Aug 11, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* Corona is tough, money is tight and winning giveaways is great. Totally doing this for a friend!!


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 11, 2020)

seagate_surfer said:


> ​We know how important it is for you to be able to have all your games/files available to when you need them. That is why Seagate is giving away a FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB to the TechPowerUp community. This drive was recently reviewed by W1zzard and he loved it. Check out his review here.
> 
> It is really easy to participate, all you need to do is comment on this post by answering this question below:
> 
> ...


Hi,
Hasn't this ended it does say To August 11th no through August 11th.


----------



## myworldoftech (Aug 12, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because after 20+ years of entering online Tech contests I have never won anything, so I need this to restore my faith in the the Tech Community.


----------



## kn00tcn (Aug 12, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I moved here from Canada and they think I'm slow, eh?

(reference)


----------



## whateverfool (Aug 12, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because they are a tasty treat that makes data taste sweet....hmmmm yummy...now gimme the damm drive ....im hungrey....*


----------



## Grom0X (Aug 12, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because I lost my job of covid 19 and I don't have a money to buy a new one, I use old SSD 250GB.


----------



## LuPuS_MoRTiS (Aug 12, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because it is the perfect candidate for my programs and game library.*


----------



## boomheadshot8 (Aug 12, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because* this is a very nice ssd and since my 500 Go ssd died I have only a old 250 go HDD 

thank you


----------



## Goghor (Aug 12, 2020)

*I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because my friend told me that there's a free Seagate Giveaway.*


----------



## Boombastik (Aug 12, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because i have only 120gb ssds until now.


----------



## spudknife (Aug 12, 2020)

I need the Seagate FireCuda 120 SSD 1TB because i have only 256gb ssds until now


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 12, 2020)

*Reminder:*

The closing date was the 11th August. If you put an entry in now, it can't be considered, AFAIK.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 19, 2020)

Congrats @skajohyros, you've won this giveaway! Seagate will contact you to arrange delivery of the prize


----------

